# Professor David Nutt discusses e-cigarettes



## Alex (1/11/14)

E-cigarettes have polarised the tobacco control community, with concern growing now that tobacco companies have started investing in e-cigarettes.

World-leading drug expert Professor David Nutt of the Imperial College London discusses whether e-cigarettes should be regulated as medicines or left as consumer products with associated consumer protection.

The National Institute for Health Innovation (NIHI) helped fund Professor Nutt's recent visit to New Zealand during which he gave a public lecture at the University of Auckland's Centre for Addiction Research.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (1/11/14)

Nice and sensible 
Thanks @Alex


----------



## Andre (1/11/14)

Most significant advance since antibiotics! Wow.


----------

